# Replacement Tivo Edge lost almost half the Optimum Channel line-up



## jrscpu2004 (7 mo ago)

I was just sent a replacement Tivo Edge and when I swapped out the M-Card from the old Edge to the new Edge,
I lost half of my Optimum line-up. At first, I thought it was a case that the M-Card had to be "Binded" to the new
Edge, but I had a discussion with a Technical Support agent at Optimum who told me, my Edge will no longer
get most of the channels that are part of my Optimum line-up! He then went on to tell me that my Tivo is Old 
technology and in order to restore my missing channels, I would have to "Upgrade" to their Altice set top box!
Of course, his upgrade would be to pay monthly for a Altice
Set-Top box and of course, if I wanted DVR service that would also be additional too! My Tivo Edge was
a Lifetime Service one and if I can't restore the missing channels, I might have to switch to Directv or FIOS.
Their no bargains either but this move by Altice is going to hurt Tivo Cable box sales BIG TIME!
Has anyone here heard about this scam yet??


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Your Edge is capable of tuning every single channel your previous TiVo could.

(unless your cable company moved all those channels to IPTV coincidentally at the same time)

Call back. Seems your cable card is not properly paired with your new Edge.

PS if Fios is an option, switch. Their service is far superior. And fully compatible with your Edge.


----------



## jrscpu2004 (7 mo ago)

cwoody222 said:


> Your Edge is capable of tuning every single channel your previous TiVo could.
> 
> (unless your cable company moved all those channels to IPTV coincidentally at the same time)
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. I started my Tivo service with a Lifetime Tivo Premere 4. Then eventually,
Tivo made an offer to switch a Lifetime membership over to a Tivo Bolt 3 TB unit for $70.
The 3 TB Bolt has overheating issues and eventually died. I was sent a refurbished one in its
place and that one I had sitting a top a high quality laptop cooler. I had the laptop cooler powered
by an Apple P/S. It cooled the Tivo Bolt to an acceptable Luke-warm temperature. Prior to the Laptop
cooler, if I attempted a removal of the M-Card, the card would be extremely hot. The Laptop cooler
got rid of that but eventually, the Bolt started to work strangely. We went to the Edge 2 TB. Then
the Edge needed to be replaced and that's when I transferred the M-Card at the end of the Edge's
Tivo start-up process. Finding a qualified Customer Service Tech at Optimum is nearly impossible.
I spent hours trying to get the new Tivo Edge to bind with the Optimum service and wasted nearly
8 hours of constant calls to their Technical Service Department which ended with the last one
claiming Tivo products are Out-Dated!! I couldn't believe his droning sales pitch to switch over
to their new Altice Set Top box!!! 
I knew once Optimum Cable was bought over by Altice, it might be bad for All Tivo users
at one point and I'm hoping my fears haven't come true.
I intend to try another Optimum Tech sometime today but my hope of a solution in my favor
is waning! Thanks again!


----------



## jrscpu2004 (7 mo ago)

cwoody222 said:


> Your Edge is capable of tuning every single channel your previous TiVo could.
> 
> (unless your cable company moved all those channels to IPTV coincidentally at the same time)
> 
> ...


I called Optimum C/S technical support. I finally got an c/s agent that attempted to listen and
go thru the correct M-Card binding process. When she was finished, all my channels were back.
I'm simply amazed how few Optimum C/S agents are qualified to bind a simple M-card to a Tivo 
product!


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

jrscpu2004 said:


> ....
> I'm simply amazed how few Optimum C/S agents are qualified to bind a simple M-card to a Tivo
> product!


How true, unless the other person tried to hook you in.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

charlesj said:


> How true, unless the other person tried to hook you in.


it's almost as if they make bonuses on new equipment leases or something...


----------

